# Need help with HSI install on 8100/110 OS 9



## tttman007 (Jul 18, 2004)

I've just uncovered a PowerPC 8100/110, unfortunatly I'm not up on this mac
I'd like to install Comcasts' HSI on it is that possible. If so where do I start


----------

